# Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse



## Kleber (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche bestimmt schon seit einer Stunde im Internet herum, komme aber einfach nicht aufs Ergebnis.
Was ist der Unterschied einer Dual Mode und einer Anti Reverse Fliegenrolle?
Die Kurbel bleibt ja beim Abzug des Fisches beim Anti Reverse Mechanismus stehen. Die Dual Mode ja auch, aber wo ist da genau der Unterschied?
LG


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*

googelst du und hast du pronto eine antwort....

http://www.henschelreels.de/index.php?article_id=32&clang=0


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*

Interessant, was man hier alles lernen kann..
Danke für den Link


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*

Die sind schon ein Traum, mir aber 200 Euro zu teuer... |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*

Du schreibt mit Schwaben, frag mich - aber für engagierte Fliegenfischer ist das sicher was anderes, wenn ich mir die Preise für manche Handmade - Rute aus dem Bereich ansehe..


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*

Ja klar. Ist halt was sehr exclusives und auch in höchster Qualität gefertigt. Dual Mode kann ich mir für Hai- oder Thunfische oder so was vorstellen, bevor dir die Kurbel die Finger zerlegt, aber für meine Forellen und Äschen brauch ich das (persönlich) nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> aber für meine Forellen und Äschen brauch ich das (persönlich) nicht.




Hallo,

das ist richtig, für Forellen und Äschen in Europa genügt eine ganz normale Direct-Drive Fliegenrolle und die braucht nicht mal unbedingt eine Bremse.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kleber (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!
Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass man bei der Anti Reverse Rolle beim Schnurabzug nicht kurbeln kann? Und das ist der Einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rollentypen?


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*

Hier noch mal was zum lesen. Da sollte alles ganz genau und simpel erklärt sein. Warum bemühst du dich nicht selbst einmal? Dauert keine 5 Sekunden... 

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/fliegenfischen/angelzubehoer/das-kleine-1x1-der-fliegenrollen/


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*



Kleber schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten!
> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass man bei der Anti Reverse Rolle beim Schnurabzug nicht kurbeln kann? Und das ist der Einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rollentypen?



So bald du beim Schnurabzug die Kurbel betätigst, schalten die Rollen um und du kannst natürlich kurbeln. Was würde das sonst für einen Sinn ergeben?


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*



Kleber schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten!
> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass man bei der Anti Reverse Rolle beim Schnurabzug nicht kurbeln kann? Und das ist der Einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rollentypen?



Hallo,

doch, genau das kannst Du bei der Anti-Reverse, Du kannst kurbeln und, je nach Bremseinstellung kann der Fisch gleichzeitig Schnur nehmen (genauso, wenn Du nicht kurbelst). Bei der Dual-Mode ist in dem Moment, in dem Du das Einkurbeln beginnst jeglicher Schnurabzug gestoppt, es ist dann wie bei einer normalen (Direct-Drive) Fliegenrolle und erst, wenn Du mit dem Einkurbeln aufhörst, kann der Fisch wieder Schnur nehmen.
Interessiert Dich das wegen der Technik, oder wegen der praktischen Anwendung?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kleber (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*

Dieses Video hat es mir erst wirklich erklären können: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwVMzhEE1Qs&t=

Jetzt ist noch die Frage, ob die Schnur nicht zu schnell reißt, wenn auf Direct Drive geschaltet wird. Oder sind die Schnüre inkl. Vorfach so stark, dass sie dadurch nicht reißen?


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*



Kleber schrieb:


> Dieses Video hat es mir erst wirklich erklären können: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwVMzhEE1Qs&t=
> 
> Jetzt ist noch die Frage, ob die Schnur nicht zu schnell reißt, wenn auf Direct Drive geschaltet wird. Oder sind die Schnüre inkl. Vorfach so stark, dass sie dadurch nicht reißen?



Hallo,

die Schnur wird Dir nicht reissen, höchstens das Vorfach.
Was in dem Video als Nachteil der Anti-Reverse-Rolle bezeichnet wird, sehe ich als Vorteil (wenn man denn unbedingt eine braucht/haben will). Man muss halt die Bremse so einstellen, dass sie kurz vor dem Reissen des Vorfachs Schnur freigibt und da dies bei der Anti-Reverse nicht blockiert wird, wie bei der Dual-Mode, sehe ich hierin einen Vorteil der Anti-Reverse.
Durch die Dual-Mode nehme ich mir einen Vorteil, den die Anti-Reverse hat. (meine Sichtweise)
Ich selbst hab eine alte Mogul 3 (Anti-Reverse), ganz schön ja, aber brauchen tut man sie nicht unbedingt. Gut ich habe nie im Meer mit der Fliegenrute gefischt, in dieser Rollenklasse halt auf Lachse in Norwegen, da bin ich mit meiner Lamson und meiner Golden Prince von Hardy (beide Direct-Drive) vorher auch klar gekommen.
Aber man kauft halt manchmal auch etwas zum Spielen #h und ganz Ohne ist die Mogul auch nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Unterschied Dual-Mode und Anti-Reverse*



> Jetzt ist noch die Frage, ob die Schnur nicht zu schnell reißt, wenn auf Direct Drive geschaltet wird.



Hab noch keine Dual-Mode gefischt, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, läuft die auf Antireverse, wenn nicht gekurbelt wird.

Also sollte man nicht an der Kurbel drehen, wenn ein Fisch Schnur abzieht, sonst könnte das Vorfach reißen.

Vorteil zur Antireverse wird sein, dass man den Fisch rankurbeln kann, statt wie bei einer Antireverse  pumpen zu müssen. Sobald der Fisch wieder Gas gibt, muss man die Kurbel wohl wieder loslassen, wie bei einer Dircet Drive.

Ob man das im Süßwasser wirklich braucht ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Im Salzwasser könnte es schon eher Sinn machen. Da brettern die Fische schon mit richtig Speed davon.


----------

